# Power Pivot and salesforce



## L01$Lan3 (Feb 28, 2012)

How can I pull Salesforce.com data into power pivot for excel?  Seems like power pivot was *made* for this type of thing...

With Salesforce I can use REST API... how can I pull it into PowerPivot??

A few references about SFDC
http://wiki.developerforce.com/page/Workbench


----------



## buclao (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that you already went through this video BUT I'm posting it anyway,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRsA8IA3RA8


----------

